# Never Settle FarCry3 auf Steam



## -Alexander- (1. März 2013)

Hi,
weis jemand ob ich den Uplay-Code von FarCry3, den ich beim AMD Never Settle Bundle bekommen habe, gegen einen Steamkey austauschen kann? Ich nutze nämlich eigentlich nur Steam und würde FarCry3 daher lieber auch auf Steam haben.


----------



## Yan04 (1. März 2013)

Nein, musste bei Ubisoft einlösen :/


----------



## -Alexander- (1. März 2013)

mhh schade.. Hast du schonmal bei AMD nachgefragt oder gehts du nur davon aus?


----------



## RavionHD (1. März 2013)

Nur Uplay, hab ich auch so gemacht.


----------



## Yan04 (1. März 2013)

Ich musste das auch bei Ubisoft einlösen.
AMD hat das Spiel ja im Angebot, weil sie einen Deal mit Ubisoft haben, da hat Steam erstmal nichts mit zutun


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (2. März 2013)

Bei Steam gibt es auch ne Liste wo alle Spiele draufstehen die sich aktivieren lassen: Steam Retail / Digital CD Keys

Wenn ein Spiel dort nicht auftaucht, läst es sich auch nicht aktivieren, Far Cry 3 steht leider nicht darauf.


----------



## Tripleh84 (2. März 2013)

Auch wenn man die Steam Version haben sollte, braucht man Uplay..


----------

